

Favorite Hacker/Startup Food/Diet (What do you guys eat) - Aries

Come on guys what else do we eat besides Hotpockets and Mountain Dew, I like Ramen and Vault Soda as well Coffee Bean covered in Chocolate. How about you????
======
ubudesign
I like cooking so for me its a way to relax and get my mind off. but during
the day I only drink coffee. I don't eat lunch or breakfast

------
davidw
Google site:news.ycombinator.com - it's been covered several times...

------
Aries
you eat like samurai Danielsan

